# Damage first time out this year !!!!!!



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hope this dosen't happen to anyone else, be careful backing up !!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's another of just how messed up the bumper is


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

another after I took the bumper off, guess I was lucky my BOSS spreader was off being repaired or something like that :crying:

Fortunately it didn't hit the brackets that hold the hitch for the spreader.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Last one with it naked LOL, probably won't get fixed till spring, can't be without truck.

Second thought was to just get dealer to order new bumper, tailgate and parts before hand and then take it in for one day vs. leaving it while they get parts, just a thought.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

oh dude....that sucks the biggie.... Hope you can fix for cheap.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

OUCH...guess those reverse sensors didn't do too well...was it a lightpole?


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

you should be able to have the dealer order parts and when they get them they will want your truck for a couple of hours to make sure the paint matches. THen they will need it to install. Most deallers will work with you on stuff like that. Might be worth giving them a call.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah, big one, had sensors off :crying:  little snow in morning, cleaned them and never have problems again, just forgot to turn them back on, what a "friggin idiot"


----------



## PipeGuy (Nov 30, 2005)

Eyesell said:


> ... probably won't get fixed till spring. Second thought was to just get dealer to order new bumper, tailgate and parts before hand and then take it in for one day vs. leaving it while they get parts, just a thought.


Second thought? Dude, what will an unprotected rear end collision cost to repair?


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

ouch that sucks


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

PipeGuy said:


> Second thought? Dude, what will an unprotected rear end collision cost to repair?


Eyesell these are my thought too, you need to get a bumper back on that truck ASAP. You could be sitting at a red light like I was last winter and get rear ended.:yow!:

Regards Mike


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd agree, could be looking at alot or some really expensive damage if someone/thing were to hit the back now. Almost be better to have the bent one back on rather then nothing. Sorry to hear about your truck.

All_Clear


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Fit it, fix it now..... Your insurance won't cover a new bed or frame damage because you didn't fix your bumper. Thats why they call it a bumper... It takes the bumps. It is suppose to fold up, it did its job. A taigate and bumper are easily replaced items... Probably $700 DIY and your good to go. Order the parts, bring them down with the truck to match the paint, then they can paint them.... just pick them up and put them on yourself. Take you 1 hour of your time total.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Ouch, bet you had a few off color words....:realmad: :realmad: You need to get that new bumper asap. Here in Illinois, you will get stopped and ticketed for not having a bumper; I don't know about Michigan...


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I am truly sorry for your accident. Nice truck, though. I really hope it gets fixed soon and with VERY minimal cost to you. I can feel your pain.

One other thing....I don't know why I didn't think of this myself, but you are a GENIUS having those reverse sensors on your truck. I've seen them before and never once gave thought to them for snowplowing. That is just plain and simple...pure genius.

I'm going to look into getting them myself. It would probably be worth it if it keeps me out of just 1 rearend accident.

But again...I feel for you!!


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

On a lighter note those back up lights didn't break, you did a great job at mounting those.

I know here in Indiana they will pull you over and either ticket or written warning (had an old 77 dodge that the bumper rusted off) Cop gave me a written. I'd say it's pretty well nation wide, some may not enforce it as much as others.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

damn that sucks. Nothing is going your way. First your spreader and then this. Ouch


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

dirt digger said:


> OUCH...guess those reverse sensors didn't do too well...was it a lightpole?


Beat me too it! Same thought that I had as soon as I saw the first pic! Feel for ya though, I did the same type of thing to my 03 F-250 (no sensors though) when I first got it in Dec of 02, it only had 500 miles.


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

Dang, I really feel for ya,, really nice truck, just alittle customized. Be smart and get a bumper on asap, bumpers are alot less expensive then medical bills. Hope that all works out for you.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Ya I'd get that fixed too. 

As soon as a cop sees that, he'd prolly pull you over for Defective Equipment.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

pretty easy fix it looks like, you can get a bumper and tailgate through and autobody place and put them on yourself, its happened to me once or twice


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Got estimate today, $ 2800.00 for tailgate and everything with the bumper. On a positive note I got my new BOSS spreader today and it's on and works perfect. :redbounce


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

eyesell - only have one word ... DAMN ..... how did you manage that stunt ??? ....... was a nice lookin ford .... $2800 is a lil steep in price ... but i hope that includes the paint job ... besides .. it could have been worse ...


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

If you lived in Omaha I would tell you to go to a dent remover I know of. They do a great job and fixed the tailgate on a truck my dad had. Only cost a few hundred. Maybe you can call around your town and find one. Dealerships are terrible on prices and always want you to think only they can get the parts. My dads cousin does alot of body work for us. Except dents and creases, hes not that good, but he is able to get any factory part for a fraction of the price the dealer quotes. So call around town and think of some replacements, like maybe a roll-pan to replace that bumper


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

That sucks, Mount a 4X4 on there till you get the right bumper back or go to a junk yard and find one even if it is chrome or black will look fine for now and will only cost like $50.
Hope the rest of the season goes better!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

What about a junk yard? Im sure you could walk out of there with a bumper atleast for about 200. The tailgate doesnt look to bad, it still looks functional. But the bumper should be at a junkyard.


----------



## Hiwire (Nov 28, 2003)

Id be looking at an aftermarket bumper. It makes a good excuse to step up to something chrome or painted. Im sure you can buy an awesome piece for what they want for the factory one.
Ray


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

Check Ebay then do a search on "Ford truck forums". Usually what you need comes up all the time. I'm guessing you have a 6' bed? Usually 8' beds are a dime a dozen. Call any local Utility body dealers. They have new beds w/tailgates, bumpers, etc. for around $1,000. One more suggestion, I'd leave the tailgate at home while you're out plowing.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

this past summer my friend backed right into a light post which had a 2 foot concrete footing above ground with his explorer, cost him around 3 grand for a new bumper and a little frame work

sorry to see your truck like that good luck with the repairs


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

EHHH... got a simple solution ..... heres what i would do .. put your bumper back on .. go to the woodlands or find a tree in the countyside .. use a logging chain , wrap one side around a tree and ther other side around your bumper .. and pull it back out again .... might not be perfect .. but it straighted it out again ... i did that one time a few years back ... its a temp fix until ready for the new one .. just my .002


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok I have to reply to this one JUST LOOK BEHIND YA .....


----------



## greenscapes inc (Oct 28, 2005)

Those back up sensors are not all there cracked up to be. After 30 min of plowing the snow sticks to them and they just beep.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I had a coupler come loose on a boat trailer I was towing for a guy, after seeing the price of a new OEM tailgate Ill take my chances with a aftermarket one at $100. This way I wont feel so bad if I smack it up again :realmad:


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Ouch!*

After reading this a couple of days ago, I told myself that I was going to be more careful. Last night when I was out plowing I seemed to have missed the mailbox that was right behind me. Luckly it wasnt as bad as yours, but it did leave a decent dent in the tailgate


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

I'll say it again _leave the tailgate at home!_ There's nothing in the back that can't be tied down. You'll be able to see better while backing. I've been doing it for years.


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Tailgate*

I need to keep it on because when I load my ATV in back it sits on the tailgate. Although i didnt need it last night because we only got about 1-1/2" and i didnt have to do the account that i use it for.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I took out my Jeep tailgate with a concrete pole, its supposed to have a handicap sign on top of it but it was missing.

Thing was just low enough that I didnt even know it was behind me, sure scares the crap out of you


----------



## Calamari (Oct 9, 2005)

*that works*



groundbreakers said:


> EHHH... got a simple solution ..... heres what i would do .. put your bumper back on .. go to the woodlands or find a tree in the countyside .. use a logging chain , wrap one side around a tree and ther other side around your bumper .. and pull it back out again .... might not be perfect .. but it straighted it out again ... i did that one time a few years back ... its a temp fix until ready for the new one .. just my .002


 Did the same thing to my '65 Fairlane years ago with a tow chain and telephone pole. It was a basic '65 Fairlane chrome bumper though.

Reverse sensors are the balls. Saved me twice already and the truck is one month old.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

These modern day bumpers are useless. After i backed into a light pole at idle, just letting it creep back in reverse it bent the heck outta my stock tin bumper. After that i said it's not gonna happen again. Got some steel and make my own bumper, some steel, my welder, some bolts and a couple hours later out comes my new bumper, solid as a rock. Sure it doesn't absorb but it makes people think twice about tailgating, and if you hit something slow, if it's solid it'll just bang ya a bit, or if it's a mailbox like one in a big blizzard, it just broke it right off. Woops. Go aftermarket, find like a ranchhand rear bumper.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

JElmWin said:


> I'll say it again _leave the tailgate at home!_ There's nothing in the back that can't be tied down. You'll be able to see better while backing. I've been doing it for years.


Problem is my bed cover, it's a hinged cover, works great but will still obstruct my view.

Good idea though


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

sorry to hear about a sweet truck getting wrecked,maybe consider putting a 
steel I-beam on the rear (lol)the worst **** happens to the good people.but i would put something on it so no dummies hit you and make it worst ....


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I managed to peel the rear right side markerlight off the dump bed on our 1 ton about a week ago. That thing is just too big to plow with in tight quarters. The other plow pickup was at the shop getting reverse repaired so I was resorting to using the sanding pickup a 8' blade on it. I guess It could have been worse, I could have knocked the power pole over by hitting it strait on.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I feel for you. The good news is used rear bumpers are easier to come by in the bone yard... yes I speak from experience.


----------



## snow plow man57 (Nov 20, 2005)

good job :salute:


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*You're An Inspiration!*

*Went out today and got this made up. Simple 2"x2" square tubing that plugs into the Hidden Hitch with quick-remove pin. Now when I backs up into the snow banks, I'll hit this rather than my bumper. I think I'm going to cap the ends, paint it, put on some reflective tape, and possibly even some back up lights. I'll have pics of the finished product as soon as I get back home.*


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*150*

MIAWPUKEK- do you have a plow on that 150? If so what kind and do you have some pictures?
Thanks 
Eric


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Looks like a shin barker.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yaz said:


> I feel for you. The good news is used rear bumpers are easier to come by in the bone yard... yes I speak from experience.


The problem being his truck is a sport package with painted bumpers! They are extremely few and far between in the boneyards! I did the same thing with my Dodge sport and had to bite almost a thousand dollar bill for a bumper, mounts, and a few other small parts!


----------



## larryjlk (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm still carrying my damaged door from last year. Hit a couch that was next to a dumpster that I assumed was garbage bags covered with snow. Got too close trying to open the area in front of the dumpster. Guess what they say about peeps that assume is true. Anyway, put away your tonneau cover for the winter and take off the tailgate. Makes it much easier to see what's behind you when backing like fire hydrants, big trees, little trees. Just a thought.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

tawilson said:


> Looks like a shin barker.


Same thing I said....just a matter of time before I comes around the back and cracks my shin off the edge of it!:crying:


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*Check out my website*

Hey *"90PLOW", *click on the link below and check out my website. Got a few pics on there of my truck and plow, my joystick setup, and even the CB I put in this year.

You can send me an email from the main page to let me know whatcha think.


----------



## rjm022 (Dec 3, 2005)

time for a real bumper!

http://www.ranchhand.com/backbumpers.htm


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Eyesell, that sucks, sorry to see the new truck banged up. I guess this is where I say, I have been there done that. I would look at getting one of those Ranch Hand bumpers. They are very nice. A buddy of mine lives in Texas and brings 1-2 trucks up here every year to sell and he always puts "Texas Bumpers" (ranchhands) on before he brings them up. And they are very, very nice. And extremely strong. Just a thought. Later buddy.....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I would have just left the bumper on until spring, just in case you hit something else.


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

All_Clear said:


> On a lighter note those back up lights didn't break, you did a great job at mounting those.
> 
> I know here in Indiana they will pull you over and either ticket or written warning (had an old 77 dodge that the bumper rusted off) Cop gave me a written. I'd say it's pretty well nation wide, some may not enforce it as much as others.


MOST trucks ended up with rear bumpers...but it was not a requirement up until at least the early 80's (was an option prior to then). May not even be a requirement now...but I'm not sure. I still have the factory licenseplate light/holder assembly mounted *behind* the aftermarket Step bumper on my 77 PowerWagon. Truck came with no rear bumper from the factory.

Mike (440trk)


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

look familiar? only worse the reciever hitch broke in two.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

another view.I geuss those backup sensors really work well! btw the steel in your reciver hitch may not save your bumper and may possibly tweek your frame.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

**** I think I got you all be from this last event we had. I dont have any pictures before it got repaired but here is what happened. I was backing up about 40' or 50' feet and the Burban that was plowing the lot with me was to my right back about 100' from me, I knew that there was a concrete light pole to my left but did not see it out of the rear left of the cab. I got back about 40' or 50' feet and then my truck climbed up about 2' high up this concrete light post base and then came crashing back down, I was going 10mph or less and this is a very busy parking lot in a shopping center so there is no need to go faster at lunch time in this lot. I got out of the truck to see what the hell I had hit. Well I saw that it was the concrete pillar, saw the back half of my drivers dually fender sitting on the ground and the left side of my rear end was 8" further towards the front of my truck versus the right side. It ended up BREAKING the front of the left rear leaf spring just behind where it is bolted onto the shackle. URGH, the left rear sway bar link, twisted the right rear shoch and it was leaking fluid then. Anyways I had it towed to the Ford dealership that my father is the heavy truck advisor at, got the parts ordered and went up tonight and helped my buddy put the parts on. Now that it is running we noticed that the left rear side of the rear end is still pushed forward 1/2" and that the rear pearch that the shakle bolts to is tweaked that 1/2" forward and the outside aluminum dually wheel is tweaked about 3/16" and has a slight vibration from it now but is liveable. All in all the mechanical parts to get it back on the road are at $250 my cost at the dealership but I still have to buy the new perch and install it. Plus the $330 my cost dually fender and the paint will be free. I am really trying to find a salvagable fender or used one some where for a lot cheaper.

That ended my day at 12:30 in the afternoon with plowing with my truck until I hooped into the guy that I am subbing for his truck for a couple more hours.

What fun it is some times. LOL

Oh yeah I did not damage the bed, only the fender was hit first then the outside tire is what did the most damage.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's a shot with my salter on, called the dealership today, he's going to try and have my stuff done by middle of next week.

Fortunately my factory hitch was taken off and replaced with the one from BOSS for the spreader. It was actually off being fixed, so I guess I was really lucky !!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Total overview :salute:


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Well here is a picture of the fender that I blasted last Friday against a concrete light post base.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is the side view. The outside tire hit the concrete base and broke the front of the leaf spring just before where the shackle bolts to the leaf spring. It pushed the tires forward about 8 inches. Man it was not a pretty sight. The worst part was I only backed up 30 or 40 feet before I hit it.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is a picture of the leaf spring pack with the missing front section. All I had to replace for the mechanical portion is the leaf spring pack, left rear sway bar link, and both rear shocks but only the right side was bent and leaking. I also need to replace the drivers rear leaf spring perch because it is tweaked 1/2" forward causing the left tires to be forward 1/2" compared to the right side rears. The worst part is the damn fender cost more then the mechanical parts, fender $330 other parts at $310.
You gotta love cost plus 10% from the dealership, seeing as I worked for them for 12 years and my father still does. LOL


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> *Went out today and got this made up. Simple 2"x2" square tubing that plugs into the Hidden Hitch with quick-remove pin. Now when I backs up into the snow banks, I'll hit this rather than my bumper. I think I'm going to cap the ends, paint it, put on some reflective tape, and possibly even some back up lights. I'll have pics of the finished product as soon as I get back home.*


Put some back up light on that bumper that plug into the trailer plug or something so that you can remove them with the bumper. Get some of those square ones with the rubber houseing. That would look great! Now you have the wheels turning in my head! I have been lucky and not backed into anything (except a bush), but I know it will only be a matter of time!


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

Eyesell said:


> Here's a shot with my salter on,


Sorry for your troubles.

But use caution with the salter. I was having problems with my salter (remembering it was on the back) I cant see it over my cross over box it just disapeers behind the truck.

I went to a truck stop and purchased the lighted bumper poles the big rigs run.I mounted 3 of them to the salter

1 poking out each side of the truck just behind my bumpers and one sticking sraight up. I wired them into the trailer hitch flasher circut.as soon as I drop my blade I have my flashers on and when I look in my mirrors to back up I always catch one of the lights flashing and its enough to remind me i have the salter on.

I dont normally hit things,I am normally a safe driver but I had a few close calls and it was only luck I wasnt hiting things so I figured I better do some thing preventative. worked great or me.

The only problem is that my salter was moved around my shop several times during its summer storage and the light poles got broken off so I have to make a new set for this season.

In my best rain mans voice 
" Yeah I am a good driver,Charlie babet lets me use he plow truck,yeah gotta try not to hit things,yeah Im a good driver"

Sorry for the guys with damage,I have been there my self.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Backing Up :angry:


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Geez. I dont have pics, but I lightly sideswiped the right rear panel on one of those damn yellow poles at the corners of buildings and around obstacles. Not a ton of damage and it is a work truck.

Next time I did that job I tagged the same F'ing pole with the right rear bumper and pushed it in a few inches. I can pull that out.

I wasnt going more than a few miles an hour when I hit either time.....The same pole....gahhhhh!

I hit it again and Im hooking a chain to it and taking it with me.

Two of the commercial sites I do are mini storage joints. What a pain.


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

Eyesell said:


> Backing Up :angry:


Hay i think i stole your truck check out my truck in picuture forum under new toy


----------

